
Unity2020 – A Plan to Save Our Republic - abj
https://articlesofunity.org/
======
amadeuspagel
The idea here is a "unity ticket" which includes both a center-left and a
center-right candidate. But who of them is the president and who the vice
president? The latter is a purely symbolic role, unless the president dies,
resigns or gets impeached. Given that only one person can be president, a
truly balanced ticket is impossible.

Everything is incredibly vague. There are no policies, politicians are
supposed to pursue strategies not policies. What strategies? Not answered
either.

Cynically, I'd suggest that this is about getting email addresses of naive
idealists, maybe to pull something like Jill Steins recount crowdfund
campaign.

